# Mouse proof food storage box?



## esreid1 (Jul 14, 2016)

We got a deal on a 50lb bag of potatoes, only good place to store it is in our basement but we have a mouse problem down there. Any ideas of what I could store them in with enough ventilation but also mouse proof? Thanks!


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

You could make a box shaped bin out of 1/4" hardware cloth.


----------



## esreid1 (Jul 14, 2016)

@arrocks perfect!!!!!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

They say a mouse can get through a pencil size hole. I use metal 50 gal drums with removeable lids, I drill small holes in the top and use nearly dry sawdust mixed in....James


----------



## esreid1 (Jul 14, 2016)

@jwal10 that's a good idea as well! Thanks!


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

esreid1 said:


> We got a deal on a 50lb bag of potatoes, only good place to store it is in our basement but we have a mouse problem down there. Any ideas of what I could store them in with enough ventilation but also mouse proof? Thanks!


I've used small filing cabinets to store potatoes and onions. All metal, no holes and keeps the light out. If yours has a hole in the back, use metal duct tape to seal.

A two drawer holds about 50 lbs, the drawers pull out quite a ways for sorting.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

metal garbage can?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Anything metal needs vented for long term storage or it condisates....James


----------

